# 'n Neuer und Erfahrung Fischerprüfung NRW - Kreis Mettmann



## kibelb (18. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal ein Hallo an Alle.

Mein Name ist Bodo, bin 42 Jahre und komme aus Ratingen. Seit heute bin ich kreislich geprüfter Angler :vik:.

Wie kam es dazu?

Bis zu den Sommerferien dieses Jahres hatte ich mit angeln nichts am Hut. Den diesjährigen Urlaub verbrachten wir teilweise mit Bekannten in Dänemark. Mein Kumpel ist seit Ewigkeiten begeisterter Angler mit dem Spezialgebiet Karpfen. (Unglaublich, welchen Aufwand man treiben kann, um an so ein Viech zu kommen  .) In Dänemark fragte er mich dann, ob ich nicht mal Lust hätte mitzukommen. Er wollte an einen Put & Take Forellen jagen. Mehr ihm zum Gefallen habe ich zugestimmt. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass angeln etwas für mich ist. Aber weit gefehlt! Es hat sogar richtig Spaß gemacht! An diesem Tag konnte ich zwar keine Forelle überreden sich neben mir auf das Gras zu legen, aber ich hatte ein paar Bisse gehabt. Aus dem Grund, dass dies für mich eine neue Welt war, war es nicht weiter tragisch, dass ich keinen Fisch fangen konnte. Erstaunlich ist aber, welche Spannung ein bißchen schwimmendes Hartplastik (Pose) verbreiten kann!

Nun hatte aber der Virus zugeschlagen. Wir waren jeden Tag für 2-3 Stunden an einem FoPu. (An dem zweiten Tag hatten sich zumindest vier Forellen von mir überreden lassen dieses fiese, kalte Wasser zu verlassen.) Einen Tag waren wir sogar zweimal dort. Und das mir als bekennender Spätaufsteher. Ich bin doch glatt freiwillig um 6.00 Uhr morgens aufgestanden - und das im Urlaub! 

Zurück in Deutschland hatte mich mein Bekannter auch nochmal hier mitgenommen zum Angeln. Jedoch braucht man halt in Deutschland eigentlich einen Angelschein. Damit mein Bekannter mich also gefahrlos weiter "ans Händchen" nehmen kann und mich in die Geheimnisse der Angelei einführen kann, hatte ich mich vor etwas mehr als vier Wochen auf den Interseiten des Kreises Mettmann erkundigt wann die nächste Fischerprüfung statt findet. Wie es der Zufall wollte, hatte ich gerade mal drei Tage Zeit mir zu überlegen ob ich mich anmelde oder nicht. Vier Wochen vor der Fischerprüfung endet die Anmeldefrist. Mir war bewußt, dass ich in den verbleibenen vier Wochen keine Zeit hatte einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen (dieser ist in NRW auch nicht vorgeschreiben). Dennoch meldete ich mich an. Mehr als durchfallen kann man schließlich nicht.

Für die Prüfung habe ich nun mit folgendem Material gelernt:

Unter http://www.ersterhaller-sfv.de/fischerpruefung/index.php findet Ihr eine Datei namens Fischerpruefung.zip. Dieses Archiv beinhaltet ein Programm mit dem Ihr Euch hervorragend auf die Prüfung vorbereiten könnt. Es enthält die theoretischen Fragen, Fischbilder und Rutenzusammenstellungen.

Unter http://mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html findet Ihr nochmal die Fischarten zusammengefaßt, die bei der Prüfung abgefragt werden.


Ablauf der Prüfung:

1. Theorie
Bei der theoretischen Prüfung bekommt Ihr jeweils 10 Fragen aus den sechs Themengebieten. Für diesen Teil hat man 90 Minuten Zeit. Bei einer guten Vorbereitung reichen hierfür locker 15 Minuten aus. Resultat: einfach

2. Praxis
Zuerst werden sechs Fischbilder bestimmt, die Ihr erkennen müßt. Mindest vier Bestimmungen müssen korrekt sein.
Danach wird ein Zielfisch bestimmt für den Ihr eine Ausrüstung zusammenstellen sollt. Hier müßt Ihr halt aus dem vorhandenen, ausgelegten Gegenständen die richtigen Komponenten (Rute, Rolle, Kescher, ...) auswählen und auf einen separaten Tisch legen.
Es werden ansonsten keine weiteren Fragen gestellt. Auch ein Zusammenbau der Ruten war in keinster Weise nötig. Reultat: einfach.

Fazit:
Es wurden wirklich nur die Sachen abgefragt, die in dem o.g. Programm enthalten sind. Nichts weiteres!
Natürlich übernehme ich keine Garantie dafür, dass dies bei jeder Prüfung in NRW und auch Mettmann genauso ist. Ich habe auch schon gelesen, dass verlangt wurde eine Rutenzusammenstellung auch zusammen zu bauen. Bei mir war es nicht der Fall.


Meine Empfehlung zum Vorbereitungskurs:
Einen Vorbereitungskurs zu belegen nur um die Prüfung zu bestehen ist in NRW nicht nötig. 

Aber ganz wichtig:
Auch wenn ich nun die Berechtigung zum Angeln habe, besitze ich nahezu überhaupt keine Kenntnisse von irgendwas. Wenn Ihr bereits reichlich praktische Erfahrung (woher auch immer) oder -  wie ich - einen Lehrmeister an Eurer Seite habt, ist alles in Butter.
Ansonsten müßt Ihr Euch unbedingt eine Möglichkeit suchen Euch die Praxis zu erschließen. Seht Euch im Bekanntenkreis um, fragt vielleicht mal hier im Forum nach oder schließt Euch ggf. einem Verein an, um die praktische Erfahrung zu sammeln. Ich halte die persönliche Betreuung im realen Angeleinsatz für die beste Lehrmethode.
Sollte dies alles bei Euch nicht möglich sein, dann nehmt an einem Vorbereitungskurs teil. Zumindest das rudimentärste Grundwissen erhaltet Ihr dort und könnt zudem noch neue Kontakte knüpfen, die dann vielleicht doch eine persönliche Betreuung hervorbringen.


So, dies soll erstmal reichen. Vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden weiter.

Bodo


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 'n Neuer und Erfahrung Fischerprüfung NRW - Kreis Mettmann*

Willkommen im Club der Spätberufenen 

Den Rest der Ausführungen kann ich nur bestätigen, allerdings findet man diese Infos auch hier im Forum


----------

